

Offer HN: Let Me Give You Ideas For Your Business - myronbolitar
http://ypprojects.tumblr.com/post/66886540653/let-me-give-you-ideas-for-your-business

======
d0m
Inspired by twitter and snapchat:

You call a friend over the phone but, here's the twist, it will hang up
automatically after 15 secs. Better make it quick.

Value proposition: \- Nobody has time for calls that last more than 15 secs
nowadays \- You're more likely to pickup the line if you know it's 15 secs
instead of letting go on the voicemail. \- If it's someone you don't like, it
will only be 15 secs

Pricing Model: \- Waiting to receive a $3B offer, turning it out, accepting a
$12B one for Christmas.

Audience: \- Everyone who used a phone and is ready for the phone experience
2.0.

Yes, I'm kidding!

~~~
mattlutze
Even though you're kidding...

1\. 30 seconds would give you enough time for a bit of back and forth, while
still being refreshingly brief.

1.1 Or, make it just under a minute, as you'd otherwise be throwing away the
fraction of the minute not used.

2\. Block the caller from calling again for x minutes, set by the receiver.

~~~
theseoafs
I like 30 seconds. Call the service SmallTalk. If you get sufficiently
popular, you could advertise on Who Wants to be a Millionaire. "You've chosen
to use your 'phone a friend' lifeline. Remember, you only have 30 seconds.
We'll have the guys from SmallTalk connect you to your mother."

~~~
mattlutze
Could also partner with providers on data/sms/'SmallTalk' plans.

I'd love to be able to get a hold of call connection data and see what the
average cost-per-minute of a call is. I'm sure there's a lot of calls where it
runs 1 min 10 sec. or so, and that 50 seconds is wasted but still charged (as
it's per-minute).

It would be interesting to try to get the partner provider to value a
'SmallTalk' call around what the actual profit for a call is (vs. published
rates), for a little more transparency (and cost control) to the pay as you go
market it would make sense in.

------
christiangenco
Alright, hear me out on this one: SnapchatSnapchat.

Our company will make you a Snapchat clone (put it on the app store, advertise
it, the full 9 yards), but after 30 days it just _disappears_. I need an idea
for the revenue model.

~~~
namenotrequired
_I need an idea for the revenue model._

Just tell your investors that you had a business plan written out, but you
saved it in SnapBox...

------
measure2xcut1x
Snapco:

A free saas + iaas cloud platform that provides all the plumbing and
infrastructure necessary to launch your startup in 90 days ...or else.

If your startup doesn't achieve exit or real revenue target within 90 days,
you forfeit ownership to Snapco.

Else, Snapco takes a percent of exit proceeds and ongoing revenue.

</kidding>

------
Basilius
FoodSnap

You take a photo of everything you eat. The app organizes the photos by day.
The daily digest view shows you everything you ate for that day.

This could be used for dieting (perhaps looking at everything you ate that day
before going to sleep helps you realize how much you actually ate, as opposed
to not thinking about it when you're munching bite by bite).

This could be used for personal discovery (probably everything you eat has an
effect. You can start to become more vigilant of your food patterns by keeping
a visual journal).

This could be used for medical purposes (need to monitor what you're eating,
etc).

Anyhow, probably v1 is very simple. Version A might involve image detections.
Version B might just get some mechanical turks to identify what you ate to
make the visual data textual. Version C might let you make quick notes after
you take the photo.

Brainstorm to where the app is something people pay to download or use.

[edited typos]

~~~
gms7777
It looks like a few people have had this same idea:

MealLogger:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wellnessfo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wellnessfoundry.meallogger.android&hl=en)
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meallogger-photo-food-
journa...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meallogger-photo-food-
journal/id340837652) Odish:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.odish.app&...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.odish.app&hl=en)

I don't know much about those apps though, so I don't know if they're actually
any good.

~~~
jaredsohn
There is even an app (MealSnap: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/05/too-lazy-to-
count-calories-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/05/too-lazy-to-count-
calories-now-you-can-just-take-a-picture-of-your-meal/#)) that goes a step
further and returns back calorie estimates from a photo. (But I haven't
personally used it so I can't say how good that one is either.)

~~~
jlees
It's not very good. I had that idea around the same time, tried to use
MealSnap, gave up and decided the problem was on the wrong side of the
difficult/interesting balance for me. After looking at the photos I took for
~a week, I felt that as a human I'd be wildly inaccurate with the calorie
counts, so how on earth could a machine be better?

(Though, I was eating in a company cafeteria. Combining photos with
geolocation for popular restaurants could be a good start to a more reliable,
if sparse, approach.)

------
scrozier
I'm an entrepreneur and my circle of colleagues includes other entrepreneurs,
designers, developers, marketers, etc. We generate 3 ideas per second about my
business. I'll pay you $5 to _not_ give me three ideas about my business.

~~~
nekopa
I accept your offer. You have 24 hours to send me $5 (billing details to
follow), or else you shall receive my three ideas about your business.

~~~
scrozier
I've sent you $5 via PayPal.

------
kordless
From Pipedrive's HTML:

01010111011001010010011101110010011001010010000001
10100001101001011100100110100101101110011001110010
11100010000001101000011101000111010001110000001110
10001011110010111101100010011010010111010000101110
01101100011110010010111100110001011001100100100000
110101010011010100111101001111

I'd suggest making it harder than Googling 'binary to ASCII conversion'! :)

Edit: text overflow.

------
woah
So many ideas:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BjrHpZwRFo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BjrHpZwRFo)

~~~
psuter
Also
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr3EYyOVg88](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr3EYyOVg88)

------
bernatfp
Just make a Snapchat clone that lets you send pictures from your photo
gallery, I REALLY NEED IT. I don't have many relevant pics to make and send
via Snapchat but I do have lots of stupid pictures that I want to forward to
my friends.

~~~
michaelfdeberry
I have built that, or at least something similar, and no one uses it :(

~~~
jnbiche
Well? Put your link up, man! I suspect your problem (like my own, alas) may be
an aversion to self-advertising.

~~~
michaelfdeberry
Yeah, that's exactly what it is. I have even more so of an aversion if I am
not that active in the community.

------
JVIDEL
Flashprint: we print whatever you want and send it to you on an airtight
envelope. Once it's exposed to air you have 10 until it becomes a blank page.

I want 20 billion, cash no stock.

~~~
bernatfp
This would be Snapchat hadn't Internet been invented.

~~~
dblacc
Ha ! An analogue version of Snapchat

------
myronbolitar
OP here - I'm going to respond to everyone who drops me an email at adam [at]
ypprojects.com or comments in here. If you comment in here, though, please
leave your email address.

~~~
wikwocket
Just wanted to post that if you enjoy giving feedback and suggestions, you
could register at criticue.com. You give feedback to webpages/apps and get
credits for reviews of your own stuff. I have gotten decent feedback for my
sites there, although mostly I just like opining on others' work!

------
davidsmith8900
\- Thanks for sharing

